# New shooting platform  (pics added)



## Gaducker (May 15, 2010)

I am going  to pick up the boat and wire the lights up. After shooting for a few months with the lights mounted directly to the gunwale and an 8 yo shooting every time I go I decided I was tired of getting the line out of the lights and plus a little more room to move around would not hurt either. 

Its 5 feet wide at the front and 7 feet wide at the back and its eight feet from front to back. probably weighs in around 125 lbs minus the lights. 

I will put some pics up after I get the lights wired up.


----------



## Hard Core (May 15, 2010)

Good deal, getting everything ready is almost as fun as doing it. Good luck with it


----------



## Gaducker (May 15, 2010)

pics added to thread.


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 15, 2010)

killer platform all u need now is a fan set up / blood would look good on it to


----------



## Gaducker (May 15, 2010)

There will be blood on it in a few hours, 

 I dont think a fan set up like you have would work for me, unless that fan will push you across mud flats and hard clay bottoms with only 2 or 3 inches of water. I would assume you need to be floating freely in water to move around with a setup like that.


----------



## S Adams (May 15, 2010)

Looks good! did you do all the work?


----------



## Longstreet1 (May 15, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> killer platform all u need now is a fan set up / blood would look good on it to




How does the fan work? I have never seen that before just curious


----------



## Gaducker (May 15, 2010)

S Adams said:


> Looks good! did you do all the work?



Yes I did, I built one for a buddy of mine first and this one had a few revisions done to it but they are both very sturdy. 

Got some blood on it tonight but the bugs were crazy and we forgot the spray so we are back home now.


----------



## S Adams (May 15, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Yes I did, I built one for a buddy of mine first and this one had a few revisions done to it but they are both very sturdy.
> 
> Got some blood on it tonight but the bugs were crazy and we forgot the spray so we are back home now.



Well it looks good,and if you keep moving then the bugs stay off of you?

Also what that top made out of and it looks like you used steel pipe for the frame?


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 16, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> How does the fan work? I have never seen that before just curious



the fan works great when u are in shallow water u can trim up your outboard and ease around the troling motor works good to but the fan is the way to go . get on you tube and check out bad habit bowfishing and check out his setup


----------



## Michael (May 16, 2010)

Your deck look great, but take my advise... adding a rail before you get wet is much better than learning the hard way


----------



## Gaducker (May 16, 2010)

Michael said:


> Your deck look great, but take my advise... adding a rail before you get wet is much better than learning the hard way



If I fall in with 45 sq ft of deck I deserve to get wet.


----------



## Michael (May 16, 2010)

Hit the right stump and even my rail won't save ya


----------



## Gaducker (May 16, 2010)

Michael said:


> Hit the right stump and even my rail won't save ya




How you shoot fish running that fast?  You get it up on plane with that kicker motor?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (May 16, 2010)

DANG!!!! Got it goin on now huh?  Looks really good!  We need to get together again and see just how many we can get in the boat!!!!


----------



## ANDY BINION (May 16, 2010)

*nice*

looks great!!! once you go surface drive who wants a big fan hanging around!!!!1


----------



## Gaducker (May 16, 2010)

ANDY BINION said:


> looks great!!! once you go surface drive who wants a big fan hanging around!!!!1



Yea yours looks decent as well !!!!!!!!!!!!  Whatcha spend on fine platform like that 400 or 500 bucks?????????


----------



## taylornelms (May 17, 2010)

I'd love to have something like this, I just cant find a welder in the newnan area that is worth a crap.  jk jk jk.  Very nice.


----------

